# Moving to Canada



## cookielicious (May 26, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here in this forum, and I've been reading a lot of good tips for moving to Canada, but I have not cross to any thread in my situation yet..

My hubby and I are both graduated from Singapore's Hotel Institutes and holding Pastry and Baking Diplomas. Hubby is Singaporean, and I'm Indonesian, holding Longterm Visit pass here in Singapore. From what I read on the CIC website recently, the Federal skilled worker has reached the capacity. Is that mean there won't be FSW for chef line anymore? is there any way we can take to move to Canada? We are very keen to move there as soon as possible. Can someone please advice us??? I have sent resumes to some hiring employers, but I don't receive any reply yet.. :confused2:

I appreciated your replies... Thank you very much


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cookielicious said:


> Hi all, I'm new here in this forum, and I've been reading a lot of good tips for moving to Canada, but I have not cross to any thread in my situation yet..
> 
> My hubby and I are both graduated from Singapore's Hotel Institutes and holding Pastry and Baking Diplomas. Hubby is Singaporean, and I'm Indonesian, holding Longterm Visit pass here in Singapore. From what I read on the CIC website recently, the Federal skilled worker has reached the capacity. Is that mean there won't be FSW for chef line anymore? is there any way we can take to move to Canada? We are very keen to move there as soon as possible. Can someone please advice us??? I have sent resumes to some hiring employers, but I don't receive any reply yet.. :confused2:
> 
> I appreciated your replies... Thank you very much


You'll need to check regularly for the new issue of FSW numbers. If your occupations are still on THE LIST then you should submit your applications. The alternative method to enter Canada is via pre-arranged employment.
Canadian employers do not respond well to resumes from overseas. They much prefer face to face applicants.


----------



## snoppy86 (May 22, 2012)

Hi Auld Yin, thx for the quick reply. How to get the pre-arranged employment? Do i have to go to the agent or something? Can i apply th FSW without having an employment offer? I read the instructions on the website, but i dont really get it though...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to find employers willing to apply to the Canadian government for permission to hire you.
If you take my advice do not go to agents. They will charge you huge amounts of money with no guarantees of jobs or immigration status.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to find employers willing to apply to the Canadian government for permission to hire you.
> If you take my advice do not go to agents. They will charge you huge amounts of money with no guarantees of jobs or immigration status.


If your occupation is currently on the list, even though the FSW program is closed, you can still apply for PR WITH a job offer. That said, earlier this year they changed the NOC numbering for chefs and, as I understand it, while it remains on the list, as it's no longer classified type 0, A or B, it's unofficially off the list.


----------



## snoppy86 (May 22, 2012)

Alright... Thank u! Now got to find job then!!


----------



## snoppy86 (May 22, 2012)

Btw, any of you go to canada under tourist visa to find job (as u say the employers prefer face to face applicants) before applying for all the paperworks? is it possible to find job there under tourist visa then get temporary work permit then apply the pr?


----------

